# Has anyone made an oak barrel?



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd like to learn how to make oak barrels for use in furniture designs like bars and tables. Anyone made one? Is there a good book on the subject?
Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

You don't mind a challenge do ya. I'd rather buy one that go through all the trouble of making one. Do you have a source for staves? There is alot of work that goes into making a barrel. Not trying to discourage ya but I'd look for a source to just purchase new.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Coopers get paid some large money for what they do.....its worth it!!!!


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Really I want to know*

Seriously. And yes, I love a challenge. I want to learn how to make barrels. How do I go about it? In addition to using them as furniture components I found out yesterday that there are over 50 wineries in Michigan that use oak barrels. Some of them do sell their barrels but there is a waiting list of 30 people at one of the wineries. So there is a huge market, both through the wineries and on a retail level.

I do have some of the tools alredy like a scorp and draw knife that I use for making furniture. Aged oak is easy to get around here too. We also have an excellent blacksmith in town. Yep a real blacksmith.

So first I need a good book and next a good teacher. Any ideas?

And thanks for the replies.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

bob there are DVDs online that show how to do it. that's what I would do if I wanted to learn. That's the next best thing to an apprenticeship I would think.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

And you can always buy a barrel and take it apart....that, combined with the learning curve, will give you an idea. Reverse engineering is a pretty good way to see how it is down. I built a roll top desk long ago after finding one in a chicken house...beyond any hope of repair...but the pieces made great patterns.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Reverse engineer it. Why didn't I think of that? Dah. I must have sawdust on the brain this week. I spent 27 years as a design engineer before starting my woodworking business. Time to dust off those old skills and find a barrel. Thanks, joasis


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

there is a really good episode of "dirty jobs" on barrel making


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Bullhart! You stole my reply :laughing::thumbsup::yes:. Bob There are lots of reasons why barrelmaking isnt common!! I swear building a house is way way easier, if you get to watch either Dirty Jobs or Norman did a show on a california winery which had a tour of a barrel making factory, fascinating but man oh man the work and complexity will blow your mind.

Jack
:laughing:


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

I do buis with a company that makes barrel stave material.
The staves are usually made from qtr. sawn with 90-75deg grain (none of that 90-45deg rule),, they use white oak (the material goes to Spain).
Staves will vary in width 2-5".
They are tapered each end.
Only 1 way to make a tapered barrel -experience.

Reverse engineering is for determining how something is done.
We know how barrels are made.

Only way to make barrels (without hurting yourself) is to have a pro show you.

And I wonder if you cut a new made barrel, will the staves spring back,, vs. an old barrels staves will have relaxed more?

jim


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

And there's plenty more where these came from.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

Also consider straight sided barrel concepts.
You can t/g the staves. I use a shaper with hss insert blades.
Also once you purchase a cutter and master straight side barrels you have a wooden hot tub ,raised bed etc.

For the other barrel - Since your using them to be chopped/worked into a furniture piece, you could use thinner material and support it on the inside of the barrel (if applicable).
jim


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

Just so happens I have been on the look out for a barrel for me and my friends to make rum in. If by chance you make one and it is usuable but may have some beginners errors I maybe interested in purchasing it from you for a reasonable price???


----------



## scootch (Dec 26, 2011)

Checkout .http://www.copperfox.biz/products/

Warning, 2 or 3 liters is pretty small, but if this is for personal consumption, this is great for experimenting.

Scootch from NoVA


----------

